# Sigelei 150w Pre-Order Round 4 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/4/15)

Our popular Sigelei 150w Pre-Order is up on the site.

Order has shipped and we are expecting arrival Wed/Thurs.

We have a few of the limited red edition Sigelei 150w available as well.




Get yours now at the usual Sir Vape killer pricing.

Red Edition - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/red-edition-sigelei-150w-pre-order

Black - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-sigelei-150w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (11/4/15)

The red edition says black, can't select red? Rather no red as option


----------



## Sir Vape (12/4/15)

Hey @abdul

Fixed it. Sorry about that. Thanks for letting me know 

Please see link below

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/red-edition-sigelei-150w-pre-order

Reactions: Like 1


----------

